# Formular POST übergabe an Servlet



## andrew22 (6. Nov 2003)

hi !

ich übergebe Werte mit der POST Methode an ein Servlet : 


```
public void doPost(HttpServletRequest req, HttpServletResponse resp)
		throws ServletException, IOException {
			
			resp.setContentType("text/html");
			PrintWriter out = resp.getWriter();
			
			String username = req.getParameter("username");
			String password = req.getParameter("password");
			
			out.println("<html><head><title>Login Test</title></head>");
			out.println("<body>");
			out.println("Username :");
			out.println(username);
			out.println("Passwort :");
			out.println(password);
			out.println("</body>");
			out.println("</html>");
```

warum bekomme ich als Ausgabe nur null in beiden Variablen ? hmm


----------



## Stefan1200 (6. Nov 2003)

Wenn du null zurück bekommst, liegt es meist daran, das es die gesuchten Schlüssel nicht gibt.
Beachte auch Groß-Kleinschreibung.


----------



## andrew22 (6. Nov 2003)

Nein daran kann es nicht liegen das habe ich überprüft ..

das verstehe ich nicht ich bekomme immer nur null ausgegeben ...  

hier der code der JSP Datei : 


```
<form action="/MyJSPAdmin/login_test" name="login_test" enctype="text/plain" method="post">
<table cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0>
<tr>
	<td width=120>Benutzername :</td>
	<td><input name="Username" type="text"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td width=120>Passwort :</td>
	<td><input name=password type=password></td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td width=120>Host :</td>
	<td><input name=host type=text></td>
</tr>
<tr>
	<td width=120>Datenbank :</td>
	<td><input name=datenbank type=text></td>
</tr>
</table>


<table cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0>
<tr>
	<td width=120><input type=submit name=Login value=Login>
	</td>
</tr>
</table>
</form>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```


----------



## andrew22 (6. Nov 2003)

wenn ich anstatt der POST methode die GET methode verwende klappt es ?!?!?! hääää


----------



## Jiriki (7. Nov 2003)

mit der get methode überträgst du die formular daten im message head im gegensatz zur post methode wo die formular daten im message body sind

und dein jsp kann anscheinend nur die daten aus dem message head auslesen
warum das so ist muss ich leider passen
jsp lerne ich erst in ca. 4 wochen  8) 
aber vielleicht hilft dir das trotzdem weiter


----------

